# CoCo Coir Yield Pots size coloration ?



## Trippyness (Mar 17, 2018)

Greetings mates, been some time.

Here is my predicament.
Have always run 3 Gal Coco in Flower. Recently switched to 2 Gallon and my yield went down drastically contrary to what CoCo growers have stated. I went from 6 oz to 2.5OZ SAME everything.

Setup:
My Own Cookies Strain
5 x 5 Space
Fabric Pots
1k DE Gavita
Scrog and Trellis
BlueMats
MaxiBloom + Epson + Mamoth P
Have had great success until the switch.
I have grown Moms in 1 Gal Fabric and they got big but never the structure of the 3 Gal.
I have my setup dialed, but seems going down really didnt help yield even though was seeing far more watering. Plants were all healthy as can be.
Anyone have experience first hand running smaller vs Larger Fabric in CoCo with multiple daily feedings.
Im likely going to do a side by side with the same strain 1Gal vs 2 gal vs 3 Gal vs 5 Gal same conditions 4 week veg as a baseline ( Prefer 8 week).
Seems that Larger Pots even in CoCo produce significantly better yields contrary to alot of what people say.
Maybe im missing something as would love to go down to 1 Gal and get huge yields as 3 Gallon.

Please do share experience.
Cheers, Trippy


----------



## TurboTokes (Apr 21, 2018)

Would love to know the answer myself.

I want to use small fabric pots outdoors waterred multi times a day, so i feel I can maybe avoid huge pots, but if yield is influenced that changes everything. I was thinking 5/7 gallon pots for 5-6' tall bushed out plants, where as 15/20gallons would normally be used for this size

Sub'd to see if you are able to put a little real world theory to it, cheers


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 21, 2018)

I have never heard anybody say that downsizing pots will increase yield. Who are these people saying it?

I could see downsizing pots and doubling plant count helping but that's another story.

End of the day the bigger the root mass the more potential the yield provided all else is up to scratch.


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 21, 2018)

what your man said^^


----------



## Pounds4days (Apr 21, 2018)

Yeah more roots more fruits. So more root mass better yeald. General rule of thumb is 1 gal is about a oz of product. That's obviously depending on growers skill. But a good general way to look at it. Also depends on canopy size if you have enough small pots to fill the space up properly you will average .5lb for 400w in a 3x3, 1lb for 600w in a 4x4, and 1.5 lb for a 1000w in a 5x5. Canopy has to be full or you won't get close to goals. If you do the small pots you prob end up doing a lot of watering since it eats it up faster. Usually when I transplant from dixie cup I go to gal then I always go 3x larger for next transplant. So 1 gal to 3 gal, 3 gal to 10, 10 to 30 and so on depending on size goal before flipping to bloom. It's not recommended for example to go from a 1 gal to a 2 or a 3 gal to a 5. It isn't much of a upgrade for the plant be like going from a value size drink to a small. Hope this helps keep trucking at it you will get it figured out.


----------



## boilingoil (Apr 21, 2018)

Don't let everyone fool you, there is a direct relationship between pot size and yield size even in coir with multi- or drip feeds. All depends on your style of growing.


----------



## TurboTokes (Apr 22, 2018)

I feel there might not ba a corolation sometimes though, some people are growing monsters in 4" cubes, and thats like 1/4 gallon capacity


----------



## xtsho (Apr 22, 2018)

I've found that 3 gallon is the sweet spot for growing indoors if you want 3+ ft plants.. I've also found that pots smaller than 3 gallon make smaller plants. This is growing in 100% coco. Outside would be a different story and larger pot sizes would be appropriate. You can still get good yields from 1 gallon pots if you grow it right.

Here is a Columbian Gold in a 1 gallon pot. Not a big plant but it's all bud. Probably going to be about an ounce once it's all trimmed up and dried. You can fit 20 - 25 plants in 1 gallon pots in a 4 x 4 tent. 







Topped once and it split down the middle of the stem the buds are so heavy. Had to tape it up. 








I'm happy with the bud to space ratio using 1 gallon pots. Just have to adapt the grow style.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 22, 2018)

Did you handwater or use a drip system?

Edit-nvm I'm retarded


----------



## Buddernugs (Oct 22, 2021)

For me….70/30 coco dtw….no co2……no boosters……..3 gal pot = 5-8oz per plant……5 gal hard pot =16+ oz with same veg time from seed……just upgraded to 12x12 hydro farm square hard pots that are listed at 6 gal inner volume…..8 week and 3 day veg from seed then flip = 27.857 oz (1.741 lbs)…..however…..with hard pots the roots grow down untill they run out of room, then they grow back up…..on that run i took a look at the roots after chop and noticed the top 3 inches of coco was absent of roots….so that pot size was wasted as far are veg time/properly rooted out pot Goes…..this go around I vegged from seed 63 days (9 weeks) at 24/0 light schedule….that extra 4 day veg ”should” fill that top 3 inches….so as far as 70/30 coco goes, a 6+ gal hard pot would be a waste of coco,water,food,time…..unless you veg for at least 8ish weeks from seed…..I’m guessing a 7 gal 70-30 pot might need a 10-12 week veg from seed to properly root out…..a long winded explanation I know but it’s a real life scenario……pot size in ANY medium 100% will affect end yeild…..the quolity will always be their assuming your a competent grower…but…yeild is what separates the try hards from the die hards……


----------



## Buddernugs (Oct 22, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Did you handwater or use a drip system?
> 
> Edit-nvm I'm retarded


Don’t feel bad bro….I ride the short bus with strawberry flavored windows too….


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Oct 23, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> Don’t feel bad bro….I ride the short bus with strawberry flavored windows too….


That why you dragged up a post from 3 years ago?


----------



## Buddernugs (Oct 23, 2021)

Yup


----------



## Buddernugs (Oct 23, 2021)

Probably why you commented on it to…… how’s them windows taste bud? They taste good? Are they yummy?


----------



## euphoria526 (Oct 29, 2021)

The snosberries taste like snosberries


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Oct 30, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> Probably why you commented on it to…… how’s them windows taste bud? They taste good? Are they yummy?


I commented to point out your brilliance.


----------



## @EastCoastGenetix (Aug 14, 2022)

I run 20-25 in a 3x3 lol. I use a hose and wond. Or hand watering.


----------

